# noob to rootzwiki



## helowrenchturn2 (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi everyone, I'm coming over to check things out and see what I can learn. Been on XDA for a while but gotta get out of there. Anyway, just though I'd say hi


----------



## NikonElite (Aug 15, 2011)

Welcome,

read as much as possible...and google what you don't know..

You can learn alot from the irc room as well...some interesting chatter goes on

Incredible S | CM7 Nightly | HBoot : 1.13.0000 | s-off Alpharevx | Sent from Somewhere |


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

helowrenchturn2 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm coming over to check things out and see what I can learn. Been on XDA for a while but gotta get out of there. Anyway, just though I'd say hi


Glad to see more people coming over, I'm new on here as well. Some of our devs don't even post on xda, so it only made sense to register here as well. Hopefully we start to see a little more activity (without all the drama). I'm looking forward to some new roms and kernals for the Inc2, now that we have GB root.


----------



## K3nDroid (Sep 7, 2011)

Im also new here due to the fact xda wont let me post on the development threads because im "NEW".. the development thread is all i care about. They wont even let me post screenshots in the general threads. I guess i have to blab about car chargers and phone cases for a few monthes before i get to talk on the development threads. Sucks not being able to talk and get info on a forum that has such resources as xda has just because im new to the android scene.. hopefully this forum will welcome this "new guy" and let me participate..


----------



## JAS_21 (Jul 31, 2011)

The reason they do that on xda, is so new people learn to search the forums. So many people come in and ask questions that could've been answered with a simple search. There's nothing wrong with being new, but nobody wants the developer section flooded with new threads that shouldn't be there. With so many android users now, they have to try to keep some kind of order.


----------

